# Umgebung von Seelbach MTB-tauglich ??? dringend



## Downhillfaller (16. November 2006)

Hallo Forum,

wir wollen im nächstn Sommer 2007 Urlaub im Schwarzwald machen. Unsere Frauen haben sich da was ausgesucht: der Ort heisst 77960 Seelbach mit Ortsteile Wittelbach und Schönberg.
Wir müssen uns sehr kurzfristig entscheiden, weil die Ferienwohnung sonst weg ist. Der Ort wurde wegen unserer Kinder ausgesucht die dort Reiten wollen.

Da wir aus der Gegend von Hannover sind und alles etwas kurzfristig ist nun meine Frage: kann man dort vernünftig biken ? Also nicht nur Forstautobahn, auch etwas Trail wäre gut . Wie hoch sind die Berge dort ? Gibt es GPS-Tracks aus der Gegend?

Oder lieber nicht dorthin????   

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten (hoffe ich....eilt echt!!! )
Gruß aus Niedersachsen

Downhillfaller


----------



## Roland.Baier (16. November 2006)

Diese Gegend ist 1. Sahne für's Biken, Schwarzwald pur, viele Wege, Trails, Wirtschaften.
Touren zur Schutterquelle, Kandel-Höhenweg, mit dem Zug nach Rottweil und den Querweg Rottweil lahr (bis Seelbach) zurück (siehe http://www.gps-tour.info/).

Also keine Bange, eine tollere Gegend zhum biken gibt's (meiner Meinung nach) nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleHunter (16. November 2006)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> wir wollen im nächstn Sommer 2007 Urlaub im Schwarzwald machen. Unsere Frauen haben sich da was ausgesucht: der Ort heisst 77960 Seelbach mit Ortsteile Wittelbach und Schönberg.
> Wir müssen uns sehr kurzfristig entscheiden, weil die Ferienwohnung sonst weg ist. Der Ort wurde wegen unserer Kinder ausgesucht die dort Reiten wollen.
> ...



Also ich komme von einem Tal daneben. Die Berge bei uns sind bis ca. 940 hm hoch. Wir haben hier auch einige Bikegruppen zu der Ihr Anschluß finden könnt. Was für ein GPS Gerät habt Ihr im Einsatz ? Was sucht Ihr für Touren, könnte eine Tour für Euch erstellen damit Ihr GPS Daten habt !


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. November 2006)

Danke schon mal für die beiden Antworten  
Dann werden wir wohl im Sommer 2007 im Schwarzwald einkehren  



LittleHunter schrieb:


> Was für ein GPS Gerät habt Ihr im Einsatz ? Was sucht Ihr für Touren, könnte eine Tour für Euch erstellen damit Ihr GPS Daten habt !



Im Moment brauche ich noch keine Tourenvorschläge. Das reicht dann auch 1 Monat vorher. Danke trotzdem für das schnelle Angebot.
Da wir erst   Ende Juli fahren könnt Ihr noch ein paar schöne Tracks sammeln. 
Wir wollen halt in der Umgebung (bis ca. 50km Anfahrt) dann 2 Wochen fahren. Singletrailanteil sollte schon so 10-20% sein.

Sonst noch Vorschläge liebes Forum ???

Grüße
Downhill*faller*


----------



## Wurzelhopser (18. November 2006)

seelbach ist sehr zu empfehlen
trais ohne ende
zbionierstein runter nach reichenbach, ruine lützelhard, guttahütte-Gengenbach oder Langenbrand nur mal einige in der nächsten Umgebung zu nennen
infos auch auf
www.wurzelhopser.de
www.mtb-kinzigtal.de


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. Juni 2007)

So liebe Freunde,

nun wird es langsam Zeit mich mal wieder zu melden.
Ende Juli geht es los  
Wer in der Gegend 77960 Seelbach ein paar nette GPS-Touren mit Trails anbieten kann, der möchte sich doch melden oder mir die Tracks schicken.

Es kann ruhig im Umkreis von 50km sein. So Tagestouren bis max. 1700Hm und auch mal was kleines für zwischendurch  Wir sind keine Fahrtechnikprofis, brauchen aber ein paar schöne Trails auf der Tour. Nix mit weit springen und Hände vom Lenker  , dafür schöne flowige Trails.

Email: [email protected]

Format ist egal. Benutze Garmin 60cx.

Ich kann Euch dafür nette Trails im "Hausberg" von Hannover, dem Deister, geben.  Ist ein Geheimtipp   Kann ja mal sein das ihr in der Gegend seit.

Dann wollen wir mal sehn was da so kommt.

Viele Grüße
Downhillfaller


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Juli 2007)

Roland.Baier schrieb:


> Diese Gegend ist 1. Sahne für's Biken, Schwarzwald pur, viele Wege, Trails, Wirtschaften.
> Touren zur Schutterquelle, Kandel-Höhenweg, mit dem Zug nach Rottweil und den Querweg Rottweil lahr (bis Seelbach) zurück (siehe http://www.gps-tour.info/).
> 
> Also keine Bange, eine tollere Gegend zhum biken gibt's (meiner Meinung nach) nicht.



Hallo Roland,

hab mal alles bei gps-tour.info durchforst. Habe in der näheren Umgebung 3 Touren gefunden.
Hab sie mal als Google Earth Datei angehängt. Sind die brauchbar ???

Den Track "Querweg Rottweil bis Sellbach " habe ich auch gefunden. Ist das alles Forstautobahn ?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Juli 2007)

LittleHunter schrieb:


> Also ich komme von einem Tal daneben. Die Berge bei uns sind bis ca. 940 hm hoch. Wir haben hier auch einige Bikegruppen zu der Ihr Anschluß finden könnt. Was für ein GPS Gerät habt Ihr im Einsatz ? Was sucht Ihr für Touren, könnte eine Tour für Euch erstellen damit Ihr GPS Daten habt !



Hi LittleHunter,

ich habe ein Garmin 60cx. Hast Du ein paar nette Tracks für uns ?  
Touren so mit netten Trails dabei. Strecken 800-1500 Hm oder so.

Danke.


----------



## LocoFanatic (2. Juli 2007)

> Ich kann Euch dafür nette Trails im "Hausberg" von Hannover, dem Deister, geben. Ist ein Geheimtipp  Kann ja mal sein das ihr in der Gegend seit.



Das lohnt sich wirklich dicke... 
hallo Downhillfaller... ich bin leider 100 km weit weg, zu weit 

Aber dir viel Spaß hier im Süden.

@ MTBler da "unten noch weiter im Süden": Helft ihm bitte, er kommt aus DEM Höhentraininsgebige Nr 1 !!! DEISTER ROCKZZZZZZ


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Juli 2007)

Wurzelhopser schrieb:


> seelbach ist sehr zu empfehlen
> trais ohne ende
> zbionierstein runter nach reichenbach, ruine lützelhard, guttahütte-Gengenbach oder Langenbrand nur mal einige in der nächsten Umgebung zu nennen
> infos auch auf
> ...



Ist Gengenbach und Langenbrand nicht sehr weit nördlich???

Die www.wurzelhopser.de ist nett. Hast du event. GPS-Tracks aus der Gegend Hornberg usw. Das sieht genau so aus, auf den Bildern, wie wir uns das vorstellen. 
Oder eine Karte mit Track drauf als Bild zum übertragen aufs GPS ? Oder irgendwas mit MagicMaps?

Nur noch knapp 4 Wochen dann gehts los   und noch nix in der Hand, bzw. auf der Festplatte    .

Bitte, behaltet nicht alles für Euch


----------

